# Belkin N150 Modem Router



## pushkaraj (Aug 9, 2012)

I need to buy a Belkin N150 router with modem for a new Airtel broadband connection.
I have got the following two links on FlipKart but am unable to find the difference:
Belkin N150 Wireless Modem | Router | Flipkart.com
Belkin Basic Modem Router (N150) | Router | Flipkart.com

Does anyone know the difference between the two?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 9, 2012)

in belkin 150 router,you need *another modem* to connect to router and router to computer
in belkin 150 modem,you dont need another modem
and you can buy locally,these items are high on flipkart


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Since you have got a the modem from airtel go for belkin 150 router.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Aug 9, 2012)

as i was a owner of belkin n150 router,i dont recommend you to go for the n150 router.
there is a lot of issues
1)frequent disconnect problem over wifi
2)wastage of electricity since it needs modem


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2012)

TP-LINK is the best value for money option for modem/router under 8000.


----------



## pushkaraj (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi guys, thanks for your replies. I am looking for a WiFi router with integrated ADSL2+ modem as the Airtel engineer mentioned to me.
Found this which is well within my budget:
Buffalo Wireless N150 High Power ADSL2+ | Router | Flipkart.com

Also, I recently purchased a Belkin 150N WiFi router at my home in Mumbai. Got it from Lamington road for Rs.1350.
The router is working fine so far without any problems. Hence, I am looking for Belkin and other established brands like Netgear, Buffalo, etc.
Plus, my roommates also prefer Belkin as they have had good experience with Belkin in their earlier house. Would be going to S P road tomorrow to buy one.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 11, 2012)

Under 2k I would highly suggest you to get this: TD-W8961ND - Welcome to TP-LINK 
costs Rs.1900+tax i.e Rs.1995 locally. 
Contact distributor in your city and buy it directly from 'em. 
Regional Distributors - Welcome to TP-LINK


----------



## pushkaraj (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot for all your replies! Finally ditched Belkin and got the TP-Link 150 Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless router 
Got it from S P road for Rs.1790 after bargaining in several shops. It is available on FlipKart for Rs.1771.
When I told this to the shopkeeper, he mentioned that for any after-sales issue, you need to courier the product to Delhi.
I am sure he has cooked up this story. I would suggest all to have a look at FlipKart for prices of any product that they want to purchase as the prices seem reasonable.
Though I am not sure about the after-sales service of FlipKart so would love to know if anyone has any idea about it.Thanks again for your suggestions!


----------

